# Back Yard Smoker (60 Gal)



## randya (Sep 12, 2010)

Built another for my oldest son and wanted to share it with you.  Want go into a lot of detail because I built and posted another one I did for a friend of mine and they are the same.  I will say the 2nd time around and the same design goes much faster.



Inside rack



Fire Box



Holding at 225 Deg F



1st Smoke - Butts & Ribs



Now I'm starting 2 more for youngest son and son-in-law!  Love to build these things!  Hope you like.


----------



## rw willy (Sep 12, 2010)

Real nice.  Good looking rig


----------



## deannc (Sep 12, 2010)

Make that 3 more! LOL  I'll gladly drive down to pick one up neighbor.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great looking smoker!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2010)

Great Looking Smoker....


----------



## matts (Sep 12, 2010)

Perfect smoker for anyone, great job.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 12, 2010)

Dad... it's me. Your long lost son. How have you been all these years?? LOL...

Great looking smoker!


----------



## tom37 (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoke_Chef said:


> Dad... it's me. Your long lost son. How have you been all these years?? LOL...
> 
> Great looking smoker!


Hey thats funny.

Great looking rig, just in case you didnt already know, you are a pretty cool dad.


----------



## deannc (Sep 13, 2010)

Smoke_Chef said:


> Dad... it's me. Your long lost son. How have you been all these years?? LOL...
> 
> Great looking smoker!


LOL!!


----------



## fourashleys (Sep 16, 2010)

great looking rig. nice size too.


----------



## brdprey (Sep 16, 2010)

dang, the only thing my father in law gave me was a phone call to bail himout of jail for d.u.i


----------



## que-ball (Sep 16, 2010)

Great smoker.  Do you have another daughter?


----------

